# Apple Watch



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So did anyone else get the Apple Watch? I have the 42mm space grey sport model. So far I like it (I had a Pebble Steel before).

Having already had a "smart watch" I've already enjoyed the benefits but it seems like the Apple Watch ups the game a bit. I really like how the screen looks and the haptics is really cool.

After the initial excitement wore off, the watch is slowly drifting into the background and has become an excellent extension to my phone.

Obviously not for everyone but so far it does work pretty well. I guess my only advice to anyone thinking about it is to get the sport model first (the cheap one) and wait for version 2 or 3 before spending higher dollars on the more expensive models.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Glad you like your new toy, Chris. As I recall, you always were a first adopter.

I had to look up "haptics" - according to Wikipedia:



> *Haptics* is any form of interaction involving touch (from Greek ἅπτω = 'I fasten onto, I touch').
> It can mean:
> 
> Haptic communication, the means by which people and other animals communicate via touching
> ...


Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I have one and I love it! It's kinda nice to have a Directv remote on my wrist! Hahaha!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My wife ordered one to replace her fitbit, supposed to be here in July.

Anyone here getting the Watch Edition? :eek2:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

For those that have them, how's the battery life, and recharge time. Is it a standard phone cube or iPad (higher current) with a different cable?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

This reviewer apparently gets through a full day with power to spare.

http://www.zdnet.com/product/apple-w...tag=TRE17cfd61

I'm pretty sure I'd want to monitor my sleep patterns, tho, and having to charge each night wouldn't allow that. Hopefully Watch 2.0 will offer something like 2-3 days of battery life along with a fast charge cycle.

I'm still looking for the "killer app", tho. Is it not having to look at the phone so often?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

So, i'm a pessimist here. What does it do that I can't already do? I stopped wearing a normal watch when I could look at my phone to see what time it is. 

Can I do things with it that my phone doesn't do?

Can I go running with it and not have to wear my phone on arm and it will keep GPS and music going for me?

Is it just a second screen on my wrist? 

What are the cool things that you now use the watch to do that you don't do with your phone anymore, didn't do very often with your phone before?

I can afford it, but what does the $350 get me?

What potential does it have?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I stopped wearing a wristwatch a long time ago. I had troubles with too many of the different band-types either causing a rash or just making my wrist swell and hurt... and then once phones started having clocks in them, I no longer needed to carry even a watch in the pocket (or a pocket watch)... so this particular innovation is a little late for me. Probably just as well, because I likely couldn't wear one for long due to my skin/contact allergies. I guess Dick Tracy would be proud, though.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

woj027 said:


> So, i'm a pessimist here. What does it do that I can't already do? I stopped wearing a normal watch when I could look at my phone to see what time it is.
> 
> Can I do things with it that my phone doesn't do?
> 
> ...


I think my wife's main reason was that it can replace her golf watch. Plus the fact that she was having a reaction to her fitbit. I do know that it doesn't have gps built in. It does have space for music, limited to 2gb. Oddly, I've actually seen complaints it doesn't have a headphone jack. Who would want that?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

probably bluetooth only? hmm didn't know that one.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, bluetooth headphones are supposed to work.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

My wife has one and loves it. She likes the ability for it to track her steps/workouts throughout the day as well as checking her messages and email at a glance. Changing her music from her wrist while running is pretty nice for her too.



dennisj00 said:


> For those that have them, how's the battery life, and recharge time. Is it a standard phone cube or iPad (higher current) with a different cable?


The battery lasts all day for her. It uses a magnetically coupled induction charging system. The wall converter is a standard iPhone type, or at least appears to be.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> My wife has one and loves it. She likes the ability for it to track her steps/workouts throughout the day as well as checking her messages and email at a glance. Changing her music from her wrist while running is pretty nice for her too.
> 
> The battery lasts all day for her. It uses a magnetically coupled induction charging system. The wall converter is a standard iPhone type, or at least appears to be.


Just curious about charging times with an iPad cube vs. a iPhone cube (or what's the size of the one included?)

My iPhone recharges within 30 minutes (from 30-40%) on an iPad charger.

If it's 10-15 minutes, that's shower time and not a big deal. If it's 2 hours . . .


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It's supposed to go from 0-80% in 1.5 hours with the included charger and 3.5 hours from 0-100%.

I'm not sure using an iPad charger will make it charge faster. I think there's only so much current that can transfer using inductive charging.

I may have to test it though.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dennisj00 said:


> For those that have them, how's the battery life, and recharge time. Is it a standard phone cube or iPad (higher current) with a different cable?


 The battery for me lasts the entire day. From 5am to 10pm at night and usually I still have 20-30% battery left. The charger looks like a standard phone cube.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

woj027 said:


> So, i'm a pessimist here. What does it do that I can't already do? I stopped wearing a normal watch when I could look at my phone to see what time it is.
> 
> Can I do things with it that my phone doesn't do?
> 
> ...


Those are all good questions and the best answer I can give you is that the Apple Watch is simply an extension of your phone. It enables you to not constantly be pulling out your phone to do stuff. I can now read notifications, make phone calls, read and answer text messages, read and answer emails, take pictures with my phone remotely, use the GPS with maps, and so on. It really helps to keep your phone in your pocket. Really nice while at work. You can stealthy do things without the boss knowing. LOL


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

So this is wifi only?
If you want to check email and texts when no wifi is available, I guess you could setup personal hotspot on your phone. Or does it interface with the iPhone in some other way if you want to use your LTE data?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It can access wifi directly but it pairs with your phone and uses LTE when wifi is unavailable.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> So, i'm a pessimist here. What does it do that I can't already do?


Nothing, but that is besides the point. Keep reading...



> Can I do things with it that my phone doesn't do?


No, everything the watch does can be done by the phone... Keep reading...



> Can I go running with it and not have to wear my phone on arm and it will keep GPS and music going for me?


It will keep your music (some), but no GPS without the iPhone



> Is it just a second screen on my wrist?


Kinda...



> What are the cool things that you now use the watch to do that you don't do with your phone anymore, didn't do very often with your phone before?


As I said, the watch does not do anything that your iPhone does not already do.



> I can afford it, but what does the $350 get me?
> 
> What potential does it have?


This is the good part, the watch is about convince, nothing more nothing less. When you get a text, no need to take your phone out of you pocket, take a glance at your wrist and if you want to reply, is very easy, you can use dictation or a canned answer that is pre-made.

It works as a remote control for your music. It works wonders if you work out since it has a heart rate sensor.

Bottom line, as I tell everybody, the AppleWatch will make your iPhone experience a much better one, but it is not a required accessory or a must have, although having one is sweet!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> So this is wifi only?
> If you want to check email and texts when no wifi is available, I guess you could setup personal hotspot on your phone. Or does it interface with the iPhone in some other way if you want to use your LTE data?


To be more precise, when in range of the iPhone it uses bluetooth to communicate, keep in mind that almost everything happens in the iPhone, only Apple native apps are allow to work without it. When not in range of the iPhone, it uses a KNOWN wifi network since the watch cannot connect to wifi. And again, only Apple native apps works over wifi, like Mail, SMS or iMessage, Music, Siri, etc.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris Blount said:


> So did anyone else get the Apple Watch? I have the 42mm space grey sport model. So far I like it (I had a Pebble Steel before).


I bought myself the 42MM AppleWatch Stainless Steel with Milanese Loop. The reason for buying this instead of the Sport Edition, is because of the type of work. The SS Watch comes with Sapphire Crystal which is almost un-scratchable and the Milanese loop band made of SS hides any scratches better then the Sport Band.

have had the Watch for about two weeks now and could not be happier with it. waiting for V2 to see what is going to be improved. As far as battery, from 6 AM to about 11 PM and finish with about 25% battery with moderate to heavy use.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I am not dissing the watch but until there's at least a week of battery life, I can't use it. 

A very well respected Marketing professor from a very famous school once pointed out that electronic watches will not be overly successful since 70% of all watches in the world are given as gifts since they are jewelry, not electronic gizmos.

Time will tell if he is right
(And that wasn't an intended pun but I like it)


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

woj027 said:


> I can afford it, but what does the $350 get me?


Probably nothing. What it does for Apple sauce (stock) remains to be seen.



> What potential does it have?


To make somebody that already has too much money even richer.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I stopped wearing a wristwatch a long time ago. I had troubles with too many of the different band-types either causing a rash or just making my wrist swell and hurt... and then once phones started having clocks in them, I no longer needed to carry even a watch in the pocket (or a pocket watch)..


Same here.

Not sure when I last wore a watch regularly. As far as I know the last one I took off and shoved in a drawer is still running. The batteries lasted years.

Have no idea where my flipphone is right now either. All I know is that's it's dark outside, so it must be sometime between 6PM and 6AM. That's all I really need to know.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> pointed out that electronic watches will not be overly successful since 70% of all watches in the world are given as gifts since they are jewelry, not electronic gizmos.


The AppleWatch is anything but a watch, yes it does tells time and is on your wrist, but at the end of the day, Apple Watch is more of a mini computer that tells time than anything else. Same way my iPhone is not a pocket watch just because it has a clock.

Lots of folks back in the day said that no one was going to be carrying an Smartphones in their pockets, the screen was too tiny to do anything, who would want to browse or watch TV on a 3" screen. But as we know, they were all wrong, now we can't get our hands off one, they go with us everywhere we go.

Seeing how AppleWatch has sold more watches in launch day that Android wear has in a entire year, I do see a bright future on this technology. Can't way to see where we are when we get to AppleWatch 6.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have one sitting in the trunk of my car, as it's a surprise gift for my wife. Been tempted to open and play, but it's so well boxed I couldn't without taking a little bit away from the new bling thing when she opens it. 

Got the Milanese band on it. It's both health and jewelry related, hopefully more.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I have one sitting in the trunk of my car, as it's a surprise gift for my wife. Been tempted to open and play, but it's so well boxed I couldn't without taking a little bit away from the new bling thing when she opens it.
> 
> Got the Milanese band on it. It's both health and jewelry related, hopefully more.


Very nice gift!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Someone analysed tweets about the Apple Watch. I figured the biggest complaint would be about battery life, but it turns out folks complained about delivery times and application bugs.
http://indianexpress.com/article/tec...der-war-study/


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I've read complaints about third party applications opening slowly, but that only seems to happen the first time they're opened for me. I don't have a lot on mine tho.

I can't believe how comfortable the sports band is. I even forget I'm wearing it I'm happier with it than I thought I would be. I was concerned about the size on my small wrist, but that hasn't been a problem at all.

Here are screenshots from the Apple Watch Directv app.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, Sackamenno area!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> Someone analysed tweets about the Apple Watch. I figured the biggest complaint would be about battery life, but it turns out folks complained about delivery times and application bugs.
> http://indianexpress.com/article/tec...der-war-study/


Bugs in apps aren't surprising since many of them had to be done with an emulator.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Karen said:


> I can't believe how comfortable the sports band is. I even forget I'm wearing it I'm happier with it than I thought I would be. I was concerned about the size on my small wrist, but that hasn't been a problem at all.


I agree. I like the feel of the sports band. Very light and comfortable. It's going to be really hard to ever go back to the Pebble Steel.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Lots of folks back in the day said that no one was going to be carrying an Smartphones in their pockets, the screen was too tiny to do anything, who would want to browse or watch TV on a 3" screen. But as we know, they were all wrong, now we can't get our hands off one, they go with us everywhere we go.


I still don't see any reason to watch TV on a 4" screen with earbuds when I have 72 inches and 7.1 surround sound at home, and I can skip ads. Browsing is not much better. Even reading a book is better accomplished with my 7" tablet than a smartphone. Reading short emails, texts, and GPS directions is the only thing a screen that small is good for.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

4HiMarks said:


> Reading short emails, texts, and GPS directions is the only thing a screen that small is good for.


 For you. (And me as it happens). But the market is saying otherwise.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Gadgeteer - Jumps on whatever, whenever, by whoever just because it's new, whether they need it or not.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Old school here. My $25 Timex will run for five years before a battery change is needed. Of course all I get is the time, date, day of week, count-down timer, alarm, and stop watch.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Takes a licking and keeps on ticking, so to speak! You can fasten it to the propeller of a trans Atlantic steamer and it'll still run. (I saw it on TV so it must be true. I was 17.)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Takes a licking and keeps on ticking, so to speak! You can fasten it to the propeller of a trans Atlantic steamer and it'll still run. (I saw it on TV so it must be true. I was 17.)


John Cameron Swayze said so :lol:


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

The Apple Watch isn't bad either.

http://www.businessinsider.com/is-the-apple-watch-water-resistant-2015-5


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I don't have the Watch, though I *do* want one. If it helps, my background is that of someone who was a software and systems architect, programmer, tester, trainer and more for over 3 years. I carry a 128GB iphone 6+, as does my wife (because iOS passes what I call 'The Mommy Test'). That being said...

The Apple Watch is as much a Watch as the iPhone is a phone. Yeah, it does what it's name says (tells time, makes phone calls) but that's only the tiniest fraction of what it does.

What would it do for me? Well, I'm hypothesizing but....

- I started a running program 2 months ago. I run apps while I run with music streaming through my bluetooth headset. As I'm doing interval training ('x' minutes jogging followed by 'y' minutes walking), I find myself reaching for my phone to see how much longer I have in a given segment. I'd rather have the phone in my pocket or runner's belt and glance at my watch..

- Text messages. Easier to glance at my watch than digging for my phone. I'd have to make sure I keep notifications somewhat throttled. I don't want my watch waking up every time a stock in my retirement fund moves up or down a penny.

- The Watch has an interesting health reminder - 3 circles that 'fill up' during the day as you stand/walk more. It's those kinds of things - the things people haven't thought of yet - that are going to make or break this.

- Storing pictures/music in the watch would be useless for me. I stream from my phone and that's always with me. I'll certainly NEVER be a competitive runner so I'll always have a pocket or belt.

- GPS while walking in unfamiliar areas. Easier to glance at my watch than dig out my phone. (I usually keep my phone in a shirt pocket) In fact, that will probably be the main use - any time a quick glance at ANYthing will be more convenient than looking at my phone. (Provided the information can be nicely scaled to the size of the Watch screen)

I read that they're using the 24nm die process for the watch's CPU. Apple is already using 20nm processes for the CPUs in their phones and tablets and 14nm are on the way. I'm guessing there's a lot of room for improvement over the next few years for Apples S1 processor.

Watch-only apps aren't really out there and the developers haven't had a chance to get into WatchOS apps. This reminds me of how the original iPhone came out and there was NO App Store. Unthinkable today! A year later, the App Store was born and the rest is history.

The Watch will be several months old by the time I can get one delivered. (I'm selling my old iPhone 4s handsets to pay for it - 2 down, 1 to go) The question remains - do I buy one that will be superseded in 6-9 months or do I wait for Watch 2.0?


----------

